# Yema "super Navygraf"



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Flippin typical, I get all sorted to post a recent arrival, my first electronic balance watch, and there is a backlash against divers!

Oh well here goes anyway









Living in France and having been very pleased with my Beuchats, I've become interested in French watches. Having spoken to the fella I bought this off, it seems there are a ton of French marks, some made just down the road from me.

As a little digression (but it is how I got this watch) the funniest thing is that Jon, who lives in Australia (as far away as you can get from here) , spotted this watch on a sales site and asked if I could send the guy a mail in French. I did so, and it turns out the seller lived in the same town as me! small world eh? so we met up and I got a discount for cash









Anyway

Yema "Super Navygraf"

It has an electronic ESA 9158s movement, debuted 1975. 28800 vph.

39mm bezel dia, 46mm lug to lug, 42mm wide incl. crown.

It was a bit of a state, I feared the insert was cracked as it appears stained, also xtal is a bit crazed.










So complete strip, U Sonic clean of case, gentle polish and its come up a treat, It turns out the brown stain was gravy or paste of some sort and came right off. The only thing missing at the moment is a new xtal.










Groovy name and that all important favourite of mine, an acrylic bezel insert










I also really like Feet depth ratings 600, 660, 666 all good looking numbers. The 'patend Pending' line is quite fun. Apparently it's quite rare for a Yema as they did get the patent so dropped the pending bit after about a year of production, also Yema are well known for automatics and produced very few electronics.










Nice size unsigned crown, not screw down which I was a little disappointed at but then again the bezel is bi-directional too. Who cares, it's pretty


















continued...................


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

...................continued

A surprising 15mm thick










and there you go



















Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Lovely lovely Electronic DIVER Foz....

I really like the bezel and the dial colour and I love the font on the date wheels. Its a beauty mate.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Cheers Ron, good advice. They are mad on their Yemas the French. I had never realised the French watchmaking industry was so extensive, there are a ton of marks and it seems many little 're-badging' constructors about, like Thales for example.

Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Smart looking watch & a great clean up job Andy, well done









I wasn`t aware that the French watch industry was as diverse as you`ve said, I`ll have to keep an eye out for some


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice...for a *DIVER*, Andy!









And you could have posted in one of three possible places







: Diver , Quartz/Electronic or General Forum









What is it about 666 feet? Same as my Accutron and a few others....


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Very nice...for a *DIVER*, Andy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL cheers mate, i could have







but it had to be here, I am starting to see the attraction of electric movements. this is high-ish beat like the Rotary that is on its way to Jon. The urgency of the tick is captivating and they are lovely to look at. I think there is also a lot of the same attraction that I have to Hummers, the combination of superb miniature mechanics and electronics(my first love).

The 660/666 ft thing is the equivalent to 200 and a bit meters, 20 atmos. I have a feeling I made up the 600 one!









Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

foztex said:


> I am starting to see the attraction of electric movements. this is high-ish beat like the Rotary that is on its way to Jon. The urgency of the tick is captivating and they are lovely to look at. I think there is also a lot of the same attraction that I have to Hummers, the combination of superb miniature mechanics and electronics(my first love).


I don't like the sound of this....we'll be bidding against each other







. How about this if you like high beat movements:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

haha don't worry mate, I'm not ready to compete on your level







i know what I like and if its electric thats cool, but ive always your site to look at cool 'lectrics. It's still hummers and divers for me









Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool watch Foz,


----------

